# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Wheelguns.

## Max Headroom

With all the uncertainty regarding who gets to keep what, I've started wondering what I'll do if the govt sticks it's mitt out for my CZ75.

As I understand it the most common semi centerfire pistols in NZ are Glocks, CZ 75's, and Colt 45's. 

If the govt tells us it's a wheelgun or nothin', then what are the 3 most common revolvers currently in NZ to consider?

----------


## stug

I think they will leave the pistols/semi's alone. They might restrict magazine capacity though. I think Aussie has a 10 shot limitation.

----------


## Tommy

> I think they will leave the pistols/semi's alone. They might restrict magazine capacity though. I think Aussie has a 10 shot limitation.


Considering that, 6 or 8 vs 10 makes for a much narrower gap.

----------


## 40mm

How bout wheel rifles?

----------


## 308

Smith and Wesson 586 or I think the stainless one is 686

38special/357mag

My one has a beautiful trigger

Would recommend

----------


## bluemonsta

Dan Wesson 357 Super Magnum with a 10" barrel

----------


## marky123

Took me 5 years to find a .357 revolver that didn’t have a ringed barrel
Have a very close look when you find one

----------


## Saxguy

> Smith and Wesson 586 or I think the stainless one is 686
> 
> 38special/357mag
> 
> My one has a beautiful trigger
> 
> Would recommend


I have one that breaks like glass. In fact you don't pull the trigger, you just 'think' it, and its gone. Its pure poetry. 
To be honest, I prefer wheelguns, and always have. Being the old fart I obviously have become!

----------


## shooternz

I have a 586 and K38 none of the other revolvers are a patch on the Smith and Wessons straight out of the box they have great triggers and are more accurate
than the shooter, Unless you want to spend what a car would cost on some of the top end European revolvers, Smith have some fancy 8 shot custom shop pieces
if you have the cash, Buy new unless you know the guns history Pistol shooters are well known for getting projectiles stuck in their barrels I only shoot cast lead in mine
not to hard to get a stuck one out without damage.

----------


## ihmsakiwi

Now come on ShooterNZ, you of all people know the Freedom Arms revolvers you  were regularly rubbing shoulders with at your local range are the bees knees!!

Still love my Monson 357 Supermag and the Dan Wesson 445 cluttering up my safe though.

----------


## Smallfoot

Colt 1873 reproductions are pretty popular, but you've gotta wear the right hat...

----------


## zeko

I would add my vote for the S & W 686 . . . we have one and couldn't be more satisfied.

Zeko

----------


## ihmsakiwi

> Now come on ShooterNZ, you of all people know the Freedom Arms revolvers you  were regularly rubbing shoulders with at your local range are the bees knees!!
> 
> Still love my Monson 357 Supermag and the Dan Wesson 445 cluttering up my safe though.


I'm thinking of de-cluttering......................any genuine interest in a S/S 357 Super Mag?? Brass and maybe some dies?

----------


## Charioteer

I would suggest not going for a popularity choice. 
It really depends on what sort of shooting you want to do.
And you want a gun that fits your hand and you are not affected by the recoil.
Plus a pistol can be a pain to sell if you find you don't like it.
fyi - There are 9 different Sections within Pistol NZ, and some 40 odd different competitions.
Everything from Black Powder to speed shooting to cowboy action.
Contact Phil at Pistol NZ for a handbook showing the different events.   exec@pistolnz.org.nz
or go to www.pistolnz.org.nz

----------


## Charioteer

I would suggest not going for a popularity choice. 
It really depends on what sort of shooting you want to do.
And you want a gun that fits your hand and you are not affected by the recoil.
Plus a pistol can be a pain to sell if you find you don't like it.
fyi - There are 9 different Sections within Pistol NZ, and some 40 odd different competitions.
Everything from Black Powder to speed shooting to cowboy action.
Contact Phil at Pistol NZ for a handbook showing the different events.   exec@pistolnz.org.nz
or go to www.pistolnz.org.nz

----------


## Russian 22.

if you want a meme revolver then a suppressed mosin nagant

----------


## gundoc

A 386/686 S&W is probably your best bet, especially those made before 2000.  They are superbly accurate and can be tuned to give a reliable 6 pound d/a trigger pull.  One gun will permit you to shoot all disciplines except Cowboy and black powder.

----------


## mimms

> How bout wheel rifles?


Tend to get lead shards and gas thrown in your face from the forcing cone. They did exist for a time.
But nevermind that. 12ga  :Grin: 
KBP Instrument Design Bureau - MTs255

----------


## canross

I've got next to no experience with post 1900 revolvers except one, but found the S&W model 65 in 357 to be excellent. Easy to use, tough, reliable. Certainly wasn't looked after but never malfunctioned or broke and was easy to use. Plus speed loaders are fun.

Hmm... now that E cat's gone, maybe need to get into B Cat...

----------


## george44

Interesed in 445 if you want to sell?

----------


## johnd

If I did it all again I would go for 686 Classic Hunter in .357 they be pretty and saleable.

----------

